# is this ivy plant safe?



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ive seen various ivy and other plants used in those "betta vases" but i was wondering if i could use this ivy plant i have at home with my bettas. 










Any help would be greatly appreciated! I dont know the name of the species.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes! I have that plant in both of my aquariums (with only the roots in the water though) and its doing great! Have been using this plant for months & months; Check out my riparium thread. Great for nitrate removal... Its called Pothos, also known as Devil's Ivy.


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool, thank you! How do you plant it? I have a piece with the stem in a water dish for now. Would you recoment fully submerging them or what?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

No it is still a terrestrial plant and will die if kept fully submerged. The plant only survived for a couple a weeks last I tried. Then it started getting black spots on the leaves. I suggest you just arrange it so the leaves are out of the water but have the stem still in.


----------

